# New Skid Steer Loader



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

Looking to buy a new skid steer loader. Looking at Bobcat M650, Kubota SSV75 (Won't be available until late spring 2015) and JCB 280. All machines are about 74 HP,with 2800 lbs operating capacity. Want it equipped with joy stick controls, two speed transmission, possible hi-flow hydraulics and turf type tires instead of standard R4 tires, on skids. (Much better traction plowing with turf type tires, as all my New Holland tractors have the loaded, turf type tires, instead of the R4's). Will be either mounting a 10' ProTec pusher or a 10' Kage system, on the new skid.
I was most impressed with the JCB unit and it's visibility. You're not sitting in a cage, as with the Bobcat and Kubota machines. Also the side entry door on the JCB is so much easier to enter the machine, than the other two. Not seeing too many JCB wheeled units out there, I wondering if anyone out there has had any experience with the JCB, skid steer?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Not a jcb fan at all. The cab design is cool though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I rented one of the first JCB skidsteers way back when. Late 90's? So my opinion is dated. 

I hated it. I'm 6'3" and had a heck of a time climbing in and out of it. I hated the one arm because it throws off your balance going over curbs, bumps, etc. 

I think they stopped making them and redesigned them, but that was enough experience for me. 

I also have a JCB 212SU that has worked well for me, but parts availability is not always the greatest.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I test drove one this fall... I absolutely love the design and machine, except I felt the controls were very unresponsive and laggy even on the most sensitive setting when compared to my bobcat 650... that being said I'll probably buy one as my next machine simply because the cab and being able to climb out when the boom slightly raised


----------



## brasski (Dec 15, 2011)

Not a JCB fan we had a couple backhoes years ago to push snow and they rust bad and getting parts sucks. Think about resale unless your going to keep it forever Bobcat or even Cat will have the best and easiest resale.


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*We like the JCB, honestly in my*

own use, overall I have noticed only minor differences between all the various brands (Case, Bobcat, Cat and New Hollands). In our opinion JCB offers the best visibility, access, and best overall value for us. Dealer support should be a major factor in your decision, our experience overall has been excellent, and good luck with your decision, they are all fine brands.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Love our Bobcat and service..


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

It's all about dealer support, buy one that you have a close dealer


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for your comments, everyone. I'm waiting for a demo of the JCB and BobCat. No snow in over two weeks here and nothing in the immediate forecast either. Not like last year with a lot of plowing events, in December. 
As far as dealer support goes, all three dealers, have great support out there and I have dealt with both, BobCat and Kubota, already.
The Cat dealer is about 40 miles away, now and they are not really interested in the little contractor, anymore Just the biggies, that have many Cat machines. I know as I have a Cat D3, dozer and had a Cat crawler loader, years ago.
This week I'm going to meet with a contractor that has several JCB skidsteers and compact track loaders, in his fleet. In a quick phone conversation, last week, with the equipment manager, he stated they have tried all the major brands in the past, as they upgrade every three or four years, they have a great liking for the JCB units. He also said their operators love them! And they are very pleased with the dealer support. No parts problems as a couple responders have stated in their replies to my post.
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## exclusive (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey I leased a jcb 280 this oct with all the goodies and I must say I love everything about this skid side door visibility power can room I'm 6 foot and 300 lbs and I can stretch out in there and skid before this was a 650 bobcat I hated it there joystick suck in bobcat hope this helps


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

exclusive;1913641 said:


> Hey I leased a jcb 280 this oct with all the goodies and I must say I love everything about this skid side door visibility power can room I'm 6 foot and 300 lbs and I can stretch out in there and skid before this was a 650 bobcat I hated it there joystick suck in bobcat hope this helps


What kind of work did you do with it?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan;1913644 said:


> What kind of work did you do with it?


It wasn't a class in how to use punctuation.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1913664 said:


> It wasn't a class in how to use punctuation.


Period!!


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

exclusive;1913641 said:


> Hey I leased a jcb 280 this oct with all the goodies and I must say I love everything about this skid side door visibility power can room I'm 6 foot and 300 lbs and I can stretch out in there and skid before this was a 650 bobcat I hated it there joystick suck in bobcat hope this helps


I'm glad that you like your machine. Do you use it , snow plowing, not that we've had that much snow to plow this year, so far?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

bluejlandscaper;1914017 said:


> I'm glad that you like your machine. Do you use it , snow plowing, not that we've had that much snow to plow this year, so far?


I'm guessing by the deafening silence, he didn't do much with it. Except go in and out of the door comfortably. That door thing seems gimmicky to me. I don't know if JCB makes a good skid steer or not, but buying something because of the door?? Not me.


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

WIPensFan;1914294 said:


> I'm guessing by the deafening silence, he didn't do much with it. Except go in and out of the door comfortably. That door thing seems gimmicky to me. I don't know if JCB makes a good skid steer or not, but buying something because of the door?? Not me.


Appreciate your comments. It's not just about the entry door. I did some viewing on YouTube last night. There are two videos about, using a JCB skidsteer loader from your neck of the woods, plowing snow. One is from the Town of Brookfield, WI, in the South East part and the other is from Birchwood Landscaping & Snowplowing in Southern WI. Maybe you know the Town or the contractor. The owner of the company is very happy with his JCB skidsteer loaders. He owns several wheeled units and stated that he rents 20+ units for winter plowing. According to his report he does most of his plowing with the JCB skidsteers. He also states that his accident rate has decreased by 75% since he started using the JCB skids. His operators state that the visibility in the JCB skids, is better than any other skidsteer on the market. He is pleased with the machine's performance, ease of maintenance and low cost of operation. Also the easy entry door is a big plus, along with the roomier cab, compared to other skidsteer models, he's used in the past.
I like his statements and comments. He uses the machines in his business and is totally satisfied with them.

Thumbs Up For the JCB Skidsteers!


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I've said for a long time that I don't like anything jcb builds. That being said if you're getting some good support from your dealer and you are comfortable operating it then it's probably going to be a good buy for you. Most people don't take into account that they aren't going to be the one's spend 6 8 10 hours in it plowing or moving material or whatever. Good luck with your new machine and hopefully it'll snow so you can put it to work


----------



## usmcdroach (Dec 29, 2014)

It's a nice machine until you put to much weight on one side of the bucket or try to pry on something and really screw up the 1 lift arm. I just bought a new cat wheeled machine and I tried out a jcb. I could see many repair bills with the jcb. The lift arm will tilt easily to one side so if you need the bucket flat or forks flat with a load in the air your screwed. As for the visibility my cat came with the upgraded touch screen and back up cam. Not only can you see when going back but can easily turn it to always on and see what's going on behind you


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

usmcdroach;1916134 said:


> It's a nice machine until you put to much weight on one side of the bucket or try to pry on something and really screw up the 1 lift arm. I just bought a new cat wheeled machine and I tried out a jcb. I could see many repair bills with the jcb. The lift arm will tilt easily to one side so if you need the bucket flat or forks flat with a load in the air your screwed. As for the visibility my cat came with the upgraded touch screen and back up cam. Not only can you see when going back but can easily turn it to always on and see what's going on behind you


I tried to search YouTube for JCB skids doing some real world digging or hard work, because I suspected that one arm deal would bend or break if stressed to one side. I couldn't find any videos other than the infomercial ones where the guys are obviously being paid for saying good things about them. I do realize that all brands have those videos out but also many others of just private owners doing some real work with them. I've had many many jobs with my Bobcat machines to where you are prying with a corner of the bucket to lift or loosen buried objects. Lifts the whole machine off the ground other than one front wheel sometimes. I wouldn't want to try that with the JCB. If anyone can prove me wrong I'm willing to listen...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I didn't bend it, but even if you're not going straight into a pile of dirt, the one arm will cause the machine to lift crooked\off center. 

I know I've hit stuff hard enough to wonder if I bent the arms on my Bobcat, and haven't. 

I'm interested in a review since my experience was almost 15 yeas ago. I'm assuming that since Triple L\Chad said he loved the side door they must have redesigned that. He's about the same height or taller than I am and I thought it sucked.


----------



## usmcdroach (Dec 29, 2014)

I demoed one a few months ago and I picked up a lot of weight. The arm didn't bend or break but with the load in bucket or ln forks it would definitely be tilted to one side. That would get old real quick when doing something where you need to machine/bucket to be level. And being used to the door on the front the side door just didn't do anything for me. And my cat was 7 thousand less for same size machine and I got more features. The back up cam, touch screen , heated seat, air ride seat, Bluetooth radio , the list just goes on. I paid cash for machine and literally took a wad of cash to each dealer. Told them I wanted best price on paper with the offer good for 36 hours. I got the cat cheaper than I could buy a 2 year old used one


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

I've been reading your replies. I'm still waiting to get a demo of the large platform JCB. The company, locally does not have a 280 in stock, but are bringing in a 260 from another of their stores, in Eastern NY, next week after the holiday vacations are over.
As far as digging goes there is a YouTube video of a JCB skid, doing some heavy digging, so that statement about leaning toward the side is BS.
A machine is designed to to a certain amount of force prying. You could bend the loader arm of a 3yd, Cat steel track machine if too much force was applied to the corner of the bucket.
I've been running all types of construction equipment for over 40 years and I have a lot of experience, except in the skid steer type machines. Again I repeat that a machine can only do so much, no matter how large they are and the operator makes the difference, in operating a machine properly.
As far as Cat goes, they make great machines. I know, I've owned them and still do, however I do not like their skid steers, as I've rented Cat in the past A large site contractor, who is a friend of mine, has used all the major brands of skidsteers. He told me after all the problems he had with Cat and Bobcat in the past, those would be the last machines he would lease, today. This past year he leased several Kobota, compact track loaders, after his leases on his Komatsu, machines ran out. He was very pleased with his Komatsu machines, but they have discontinued making skidsteers and compact track loaders, so he went with Kubota. His statement with me was, "time will tell" on the Kubota machines. So far he is pleased with them. He also told me he demoed a JCB, but the price was out of wack with their CTL, machines. He did like the side door entry though.
You can take or leave what I've stated here. I not committed yet and will be trying a BobCat 650 when the dealer gets one in, late January.
Next week I'm meeting with the owner of a firm that has 6, JCB units, both wheeled and track, to get his input on the JCB machines.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

bluejlandscaper;1916464 said:


> I've been reading your replies. I'm still waiting to get a demo of the large platform JCB. The company, locally does not have a 280 in stock, but are bringing in a 260 from another of their stores, in Eastern NY, next week after the holiday vacations are over.
> As far as digging goes there is a YouTube video of a JCB skid, doing some heavy digging, so that statement about leaning toward the side is BS.
> A machine is designed to to a certain amount of force prying. You could bend the loader arm of a 3yd, Cat steel track machine if too much force was applied to the corner of the bucket.
> I've been running all types of construction equipment for over 40 years and I have a lot of experience, except in the skid steer type machines. Again I repeat that a machine can only do so much, no matter how large they are and the operator makes the difference, in operating a machine properly.
> ...


Please post a link for the heavy digging video. Thanks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Relax, if you read everything I said, that WAS the case about 15 years ago.

I made it clear in my posts on this thread that my experiences with JCB skids was a long time ago. 

Shoot, my 212 can get tippy when digging, even with a counterweight.


----------



## usmcdroach (Dec 29, 2014)

I was trying to help you out not start a battle you can call my comments b.s if you wish the differnce between me and you is you have watched YouTube and I have actually used and seen what the machine can do. A family member of mine also has a large equipment repair shop. He works on everything large and small. His comments to me when I was buying a new machine were as follows. 1st if you buy a new holland do not bring it to me. They are pieces of sh1t and I hate working on them. 2 if you buy something that you can't pronounce the name expect it to be in my shop long periods of time waiting for parts. 3 cat or bobcat will be your best value and and best chance to get parts quick and be best overall machine. cat and bobcat will both overnight any parts they don't have in stock at no charge. If I have my skidsteer at a site and need one elsewhere they will bring me out a "demo" knowing I'm not buying another. And if mine were to go down for a big repair I could use of of those demos to get me by. Again no charge or rental cost. I asked jcb about that and they flat out said no. The dealer for jcb does not stock as much for parts so a lot of stuff is order. Not next day unless you want to pay for it. Kubota ? Who knows they are new I looked at them when I went to get some parts for trimmer they look nice But I havnt seen one working yet. Case skidsteers are complety ass backwards to me and I don't like operating them. But that's just personal pref. the cat controls have to be the hands down best pilot controls I've ever used. And I operated about every make of skidsteer. One last food for thought. When you drive by construction sites what's the most popular brand you see? My next of the woods its cat 95 percent of the time. That's for a reason.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

bluejlandscaper;1916464 said:


> I have a lot of experience, except in the skid steer type machines. *try as many as you can, and make sure your comparing equally sized & equipped machines*
> 
> As far as Cat goes, they make great machines. I know, I've owned them and still do, however I do not like their skid steers, as I've rented Cat in the past A large site contractor, who is a friend of mine, has used all the major brands of skidsteers. He told me after all the problems he had with Cat and Bobcat in the past, those would be the last machines he would lease, today.
> 
> ...


Most larger excavation companies around here are running Bobcat, Tak, or Cat. I'm a huge Bobcat fan, due to many factors....but if I were "strictly into excavation work", and "needed the biggest of CTL's", I would own Tak. Outside of this scenario I prefer Bobcat, and 2nd choice is Cat.



WIPensFan;1916475 said:


> Please post a link for the heavy digging video. Thanks.


this^^^



usmcdroach;1916513 said:


> I was trying to help you out not start a battle you can call my comments b.s if you wish the differnce between me and you is you have watched YouTube and I have actually used and seen what the machine can do. A family member of mine also has a large equipment repair shop. He works on everything large and small. His comments to me when I was buying a new machine were as follows. 1st if you buy a new holland do not bring it to me. They are pieces of sh1t and I hate working on them. 2 if you buy something that you can't pronounce the name expect it to be in my shop long periods of time waiting for parts. 3 cat or bobcat will be your best value and and best chance to get parts quick and be best overall machine. cat and bobcat will both overnight any parts they don't have in stock at no charge. If I have my skidsteer at a site and need one elsewhere they will bring me out a "demo" knowing I'm not buying another. And if mine were to go down for a big repair I could use of of those demos to get me by. Again no charge or rental cost. I asked jcb about that and they flat out said no. The dealer for jcb does not stock as much for parts so a lot of stuff is order. Not next day unless you want to pay for it. Kubota ? Who knows they are new I looked at them when I went to get some parts for trimmer they look nice But I havnt seen one working yet. Case skidsteers are complety ass backwards to me and I don't like operating them. But that's just personal pref. the cat controls have to be the hands down best pilot controls I've ever used. And I operated about every make of skidsteer. One last food for thought. When you drive by construction sites what's the most popular brand you see? My next of the woods its cat 95 percent of the time. That's for a reason.


Dealer support is huge, but it can vary from area to area....If I lived somewhere else, who knows what I would be buying???


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

bluejlandscaper;1909499 said:


> Looking to buy a new skid steer loader. Looking at Bobcat M650, Kubota SSV75 (Won't be available until late spring 2015) and JCB 280. All machines are about 74 HP,with 2800 lbs operating capacity. Want it equipped with joy stick controls, two speed transmission, possible hi-flow hydraulics and turf type tires instead of standard R4 tires, on skids. (Much better traction plowing with turf type tires, as all my New Holland tractors have the loaded, turf type tires, instead of the R4's). Will be either mounting a 10' ProTec pusher or a 10' Kage system, on the new skid.
> I was most impressed with the JCB unit and it's visibility. You're not sitting in a cage, as with the Bobcat and Kubota machines. Also the side entry door on the JCB is so much easier to enter the machine, than the other two. Not seeing too many JCB wheeled units out there, I wondering if anyone out there has had any experience with the JCB, skid steer?


Do some more research...I think if you want a " year round tire that does good for snow work", you'll want a severe duty or a solideal lifemaster type tire on your skid.......NOT turf tires.


----------



## CurbKilla (Aug 10, 2011)

I have a bobcat which dosnt break often and is relatively simple to work on. They are the most popular around here. Cat next then Case, Deere and Tak. I have operated all but the Tak. I like the pilot controls on the cat best but I hear when you buy a cat your buying a subscription. (special tools and parts) The JCB looks a lot like the Volvo (one arm and side door) There are a couple Volvos on CL here been there for a while for a real good price (I think) the fact that they havn't been snatched up makes me wonder. I'm sure parts would be a pita as there is only one dealer in the metro. After some quick google research I see that JCB and Volvo are the same.


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

Just found out today about a plowing contractor, in Rochester, NY that is running 10 JCB , skid steers in his plowing operation there. The dealer is getting me his name and hopefully, I'll be able to talk with him about the JCB skid steer loaders, he's using, there.
For what it's worth, go on YouTube and look up Birchwood Snow & Landscape, of Milwaukee, WI, Watch the video of their JCB skid steers plowing. The narrator, Joe, a VP, with the company states they own and rent about 50 JCB skid steers for their snowplowing operation.


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

Not a skid steer expert, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn last night... a skid steer for snow is way different than a skid steer for construction. If your just primarily snow, I wouldn't let the one arm lift be a concern.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

bluejlandscaper;1920075 said:


> For what it's worth, go on YouTube and look up Birchwood Snow & Landscape, of Milwaukee, WI, Watch the video of their JCB skid steers plowing. The narrator, Joe, a VP, with the company states they own and rent about 50 JCB skid steers for their snowplowing operation.


That video is put together by JCB (in part of it they're plowing the dealer's lot) so it may be a weeeee bit bias.........

I know who Birchwood is, and if he's the VP, I can guarantee he doesn't run a skid steer ever. They probably have a few hundred employees, and he's into all kinds of other things as well.

BTW, I don't believe they have "probably a 75% reduction in accidents" since going to JCB's. In the last 6-7 years I've had zero accidents with a Bobcat, but I spin and drive forward as much as possible. I'm not sure how eliminating one arm, maybe 20 degrees of vision would result in that many fewer accidents.


----------



## dirtnazi (Feb 12, 2010)

What about new holland or cat ?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

jomama45;1920553 said:


> That video is put together by JCB (in part of it they're plowing the dealer's lot) so it may be a weeeee bit bias.........
> 
> I said this, but he's not listening
> 
> ...


This is a major selling point for them I take it?? Always gets mentioned. What kind of accidents are we talking about?


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

Well, after several weeks of dealing with dealers on new skid steers, last Friday I took delivery of a new JCB #260 skid steer. After demoing the Bob Cat 650 and the Case 250, I chose the JCB. I liked that the best and after talking with several other JCB skid steer owners and their likes and dislikes of the JCB skid steer, all were very happy with their JCB machines. The best, comments came from a snowplowing contractor in central NY, that owns 10 JCB skid steers and rents another 10-15 units for his business. He told me, go for the JCB, you won't be sorry.
I really like the side entry door, so much easier to get in the machine than crawling over the front and yes, the JCB visibility is the greatest! Mine will be primarily used for snow plowing. I am getting a 9' Snow Wolf, Ultra plow/box combo and a 72" high flow snow blower. A set of snow tires is also coming too. With all the snow still piled high, I expect to use that blower quite a bit this month, unless all the record snows melt very quickly.
So far I'm very happy with my JCB. I've used it to push back piles, open sidewalks and drives that have not been plowed all winter. Picked up several open up to the rear shed and garages, jobs, With almost 3' of snow on the ground, I expect there will additional snow work, before it all melts. I have a 2 acre plus storage lot that has to be opened next week , for spring deliveries of gardening supplies. We'll use the JCB skid steer, working along side my, New Holland, 2yd loader and my New Holland tractor loader. Probably will have to truck some of the snow to the rear of the property. Another 2 acres for dumping snow. Plenty of work before the landscaping season starts, for my machines.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Good luck with your new machine, post up some pictures when you get it all decked out.Thumbs Up


----------

